# Winzip - Right click issue



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Is there a way to enable the WinZip explorer enhancement ("right click") options in the registry? I went in to the configuration menu of WinZip, then to the explorer enhancements tabs. EVERYTHING is selected, but when I right click on the file, I do not have the option to create new archives or do anything with WinZip from the menu. Anybody have an idea? 

I am using WinZip 9.0 
Windows 2000 O/S

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you rebooted since the change?


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Have you rebooted since the change?


Yes, I have. I have tried reinstalling, etc.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you using any protection software that may block additions to the context menu or changes to startups?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

For a new zip the option does not show up in the same place as all the other Winzip options do. 
Right click a blank spot on the desktop or in a folder and go to New and it will be listed there.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

*hewee* has a point. Where are you trying to find Wizip entries? They should be present when right-clicking any file or group of files, and the option to unzip should only be present when a zip file is clicked. Are all Winzip context entries missing, or just some?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can see it 3 ways. Right clicking a zip and right any file and then clicking the blank spot and going to new and you can click on winzip and it makes a new zip.


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry about the delay fellas. What I am missing are the options such as "Add to Zip..." when right clicking on a file. That option should be located on the main context menu or under a heading named "WinZip". Neither are available when right clicking on a document file (or any file for that matter).
There is nothing preventing the context menu from being modified.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok have you looked at you setting? I have all these here checked. 
Even if you have things checked on the right if you have things unchecked on the left it will keep things from showing up.


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, all those options are selected (right and left side).
That why I am trying to locate the settings iin the registry. I can't find anything on the explorer side or WinZip side that would open those options.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try undoing those settings and closing winzip down. Then go back and check them again.

Also have you got under the system tab the box checked for "Associate WinZip with archives"

I just uncheck the "Associate WinZip with archives" and all the right click option are gone.
So you may want to check it. If it is checked the uncheck it and ok your way out and go back and check it again.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Chances are that the entry would be for all files:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*

But you should also check the .zip extension.


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

hewee said:


> Try undoing those settings and closing winzip down. Then go back and check them again.
> 
> Also have you got under the system tab the box checked for "Associate WinZip with archives"
> 
> ...


Actually, I had the same thought, and tried what you suggested a couple of weeks ago. It's didn't resolve the problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well a uninstall and clean up in the registry may work.
I would uninstall and reboot a couple times and then clean up the registry and reboot and check the registry again.


----------

